# Spitfire!! - horn phalanx launch promo - new andy blaney demo!!



## british_bpm (Nov 18, 2014)

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/the-british-modular-library.html (<script class="js-extraPhrases" type="application/json">
{
"lightbox_close": "Close",
"lightbox_next": "Next",
"lightbox_previous": "Previous",
"lightbox_error": "The requested content cannot be loaded. Please try again later.",
"lightbox_start_slideshow": "Start slideshow",
"lightbox_stop_slideshow": "Stop slideshow",
"lightbox_full_screen": "Full screen",
"lightbox_thumbnails": "Thumbnails",
"lightbox_download": "Download",
"lightbox_share": "Share",
"lightbox_zoom": "Zoom",
"lightbox_new_window": "New window",
"lightbox_toggle_sidebar": "Toggle sidebar"
}
</script>
<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="BMLModulesBannerFix3.jpg"
data-src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/General%20PR%20Materials/Range%20Banners%20For%20Fora/BMLModulesBannerFix3.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/General%20PR%20Materials/Range%20Banners%20For%20Fora/BMLModulesBannerFix3.jpg"
data-url="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/General%20PR%20Materials/Range%20Banners%20For%20Fora/BMLModulesBannerFix3.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="BMLModulesBannerFix3.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/horn-phalanx (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="BML211_HnPhalanx_B-Banner.jpg"
data-src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/bml211_hnphalanx/BML211_HnPhalanx_B-Banner.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/bml211_hnphalanx/BML211_HnPhalanx_B-Banner.jpg"
data-url="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/bml211_hnphalanx/BML211_HnPhalanx_B-Banner.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="BML211_HnPhalanx_B-Banner.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)

*It's a big day for Spitfire's brass lines with the announcement of three exciting new modules to add to the ever growing world-beating, award winning http://www.spitfireaudio.com/the-british-modular-library.html (British Modular Library). With Horn Phalanx being released today at the extraordinary price of £112 (RRP £149, offer ends 1st December 2014). TO FIND OUT MORE OR TO BUY GO http://www.spitfireaudio.com/horn-phalanx (HERE).*

With http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-sable-vol-1 (Sable) strings we proved that small can be beautiful. With our intricate woodwind and awe inspiring brass ranges we have proven that attention to moving composition and intricate arrangement can move your listener as much as scale. But in the case of http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-mural-volume-1 (Mural), *sometimes size DOES matter*. We've applied this to this new set of "Phalanx" brass modules which feature large, 6 piece sections leathering it at the hall in Air-Studios.


















*Sedition* by Andy Blaney
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/BML_Horn_Phalanx/Sedition-AB.mp3[/mp3]

Non-Flash:
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/BML_Horn_Phalanx/Sedition-AB.mp3

First up is our Horn Phalanx, capturing that unmistakable sound of a large array of brass, valves and bells (and quite a lot of spit) belting it in unison. You can't imitate the power of this. The horns are placed in situ around the original https://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-horn-section-volume-1 (&quot;BML Horn Section Vol.1&quot;) seating, so if you want to go truly Wagnerian add the phalanx to our original horn line to get 9 players!

This is a self contained library that features a specially curated set of articulations for this size of section, designed by our award winning team of composers, and with the players themselves. All available with the standard and extended array of microphone mixes so you can instantly tweak the perspective of the performance space:

*ARTICULATIONS*
Longs
Longs legato
Longs Cuivre (brassy)
Shorts Staccatissimo
Shorts Tenuto
Shorts Marcato
Double Tongue
Triple Tongue
Quad Tongue
Rips
Falls

*MICROPHONE MIXES*
Close
Tree
Ambient
Outrigger
Stereo Pair
Close Ribbon
Gallery
Mid Range
3 x Jake Jackson Mixes

We're never ones to stand-still so we're pleased to announce that these new brass lines will have ingenious under-the-bonnet scripting to give you intuitive performance patches out of the box, including one that allows for playing at any speed and with the ability to pull off runs (without any keyswitching/CCing) and another experimental fanfare patch.

*QUICK STATS*

16.7 hours
14450 samples
21.5 GB uncompressed 32 bit wav
9.0 GB ncw compressed (this is the download size)

*Released today at the extraordinary price of £112 (RRP £149, offer ends 1st December 2014). TO FIND OUT MORE OR TO BUY GO http://www.spitfireaudio.com/horn-phalanx (HERE).*

*** NB REQUIRES A FULL VERSION OF KONTAKT TO RUN ***

*...AND HERE'S WHAT'S COMING TO YOU VERY SOON FROM OUR OTHER 'PHALANX' LINES...*


----------



## j_kranz (Nov 18, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE!! - It's A Big Day For BML Brass - 'PHALANX'*

My wallet shakes it's fist at you guys. These sound superb o-[][]-o


----------



## Walid F. (Nov 18, 2014)

Very big sound. Congrats guys. Hoping to get this soon!

By the way, Paul, what do you mean with "corale" sound? :D I heard you say that adjective for Iceni brass as well. 

W.


----------



## The Darris (Nov 18, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE!! - It's A Big Day For BML Brass - 'PHALANX'*

Wow. I knew if I waited long enough, you guys would do a larger brass size in the BML series. The Horns sound great. Keep it up guys!!


----------



## tokatila (Nov 18, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE!! - It's A Big Day For BML Brass - 'PHALANX'*



j_kranz @ Tue Nov 18 said:


> My wallet shakes it's fist at you guys. These sound superb o-[][]-o



I'm already at my wife's wallet...


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 18, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE!! - It's A Big Day For BML Brass - 'PHALANX'*

WOW !

Very impressive sound. And very impressive programming! The multiple transitions for the legatos are a great addition, and the Fanfare thing sounds like I (we) will finally have the needed control for effective brass writing.

I think HB, 5 years later, has finally been outdone!

Kudos to you guys for releasing all the mic positions at once!!

Hoping that the upcoming solo Bones will have these exceptional features, as well as the rest of the brass.

=o =o _-) o=< /\~O o=< _-) =o =o


----------



## RiffWraith (Nov 18, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE!! - It's A Big Day For BML Brass - 'PHALANX'*



british_bpm @ Tue Nov 18 said:


> First up is our Horn Phalanx, capturing that unmistakable sound of a large array of brass, valves and bells* (and quite a lot of spit)*



So, if I buy the boxed version, it comes with Paul Thomson DNA? :D 

Cool - going to check out the vid now.

So, are Horns Phalanx and Epic Horns x6 two separate releases? Then what is Belting It Out At AIR - another release?

--edit-- just watched the vid. One release, it seems like - not three. Good sound guys!

Cheers.


----------



## tokatila (Nov 18, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE!! - It's A Big Day For BML Brass - 'PHALANX'*



RiffWraith @ Tue Nov 18 said:


> So, if I buy the boxed version, it comes with Paul Thomson DNA? :D



pDNA? 

There must be a rush hour. Download links take more time than usually. Must be the trailer guys.

Edit - Got it, DLing.


----------



## mmendez (Nov 18, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE!! - It's A Big Day For BML Brass - 'PHALANX'*

Wow, lovely big sound! Waiting for the download to appear in my library manager.

Great work as usual Spitfire! o-[][]-o 

Miguel


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Nov 18, 2014)

Just been playing with these - they are bloody brilliant and a steal at this money. 

Great stuff chaps!


----------



## british_bpm (Nov 18, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE!! - It's A Big Day For BML Brass - 'PHALANX'*

Thanks Stephen,

You were actually first through the door for Phalanx, I checked your account, you have a glaring omission, I have NFR'd it to you..... please enjoy gratis with our thanks.

Best.

C.


----------



## FriFlo (Nov 18, 2014)

Nice release, but ... Not again ... buying via Creditcard on the Internet just sucks. I tried two times, every time I get a blank screen. Please return to PayPal, that we can buy without having to call the bank every time. As I have read those complaints multiple time here, I assume it is not just me or Germany. Maybe the amount saved at PayPal is not worth the customers lost due to this bad shopping experience? Just a thought ...


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Nov 18, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE!! - It's A Big Day For BML Brass - 'PHALANX'*



british_bpm @ Tue Nov 18 said:


> Thanks Stephen,
> 
> You were actually first through the door for Phalanx, I checked your account, you have a glaring omission, I have NFR'd it to you..... please enjoy gratis with our thanks.
> 
> ...




Far, far too kind sir. Thanks a million.


----------



## Synesthesia (Nov 18, 2014)

FriFlo @ Tue Nov 18 said:


> Nice release, but ... Not again ... buying via Creditcard on the Internet just sucks. I tried two times, every time I get a blank screen. Please return to PayPal, that we can buy without having to call the bank every time. As I have read those complaints multiple time here, I assume it is not just me or Germany. Maybe the amount saved at PayPal is not worth the customers lost due to this bad shopping experience? Just a thought ...



Hi Friflo,

Its not about how much is saved, its about fraud prevention. We simply cannot accept paypal as they offer no real protection in our experience, and in fact it costs us significant amounts in real terms, money and time.

If you would like to manually purchase, we can of course organise that for you but that would be in working hours. Happy to help out that way with 'known' customers though.

As I've mentioned before -- we spent a lot of time and money on this new system to cut down fraud and protect the investments of our all of our valued customers.

All the best,

Paul


----------



## dahnielson (Nov 18, 2014)

Walid F. @ Tue Nov 18 said:


> By the way, Paul, what do you mean with "corale" sound? :D I heard you say that adjective for Iceni brass as well.



Choral, the section sound together like a choir, a chorus. So you can write choral like music for it (think SATB), but instead of human voices it's the brass section that is the choir.


----------



## Simsy (Nov 18, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE!! - It's A Big Day For BML Brass - 'PHALANX'*

Damn, I literary drop the money on the Low Winds (bass Clarinets, and Contra) about 30mins before this announcement, wish I had have waited! Was going to buy the Low Winds anyway but these I prob would have purchased first!


----------



## Walid F. (Nov 18, 2014)

dahnielson @ Tue Nov 18 said:


> Walid F. @ Tue Nov 18 said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, Paul, what do you mean with "corale" sound? :D I heard you say that adjective for Iceni brass as well.
> ...



Haha but isn't he pronouncing it a bit weird? Like here: http://youtu.be/A6QLzZtEODs?t=1m44s

Anyways, yeah now I get it!

W.


----------



## Virtuoso (Nov 18, 2014)

Synesthesia @ Tue Nov 18 said:


> Its not about how much is saved, its about fraud prevention. We simply cannot accept paypal as they offer no real protection in our experience, and in fact it costs us significant amounts in real terms, money and time.


I own many, many products from 8Dio, ProjectSAM, Synthogy, Sample Modeling, Vienna, NI... and yet the ONLY vendor I have trouble with is Spitfire. EVERY time I try to buy something I have to call my bank and get my card unblocked. I wasted 55 mins this morning on the phone being shuttled between my bank and (the vendor-mandated) Verified by Visa with each alternately shifting the blame to the other. :roll: 

I finally got the transaction to go through but really, it's trying my patience to the limit. I can't believe this is the best system you can come up with, particularly since none of your competitors' online stores seem to be so customer hostile.


----------



## Simsy (Nov 18, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE!! - It's A Big Day For BML Brass - 'PHALANX'*

I have to say, I am based in the UK and when I tried to buy the Low Winds I too had failed payment attempts. I had to contact my bank fraud to tell them I was about to make a legitimate payment before it would go through.


----------



## FriFlo (Nov 18, 2014)

That is what I am talking about. Last time I bought a spitfire library, it it also took me an hour trying and calling. This time, I suppose I have to go through the same routine. 
What would be the problem, if you leave that choice up to the customer? I do not live paypal, but it just works in my opinion. Neither did I have any fraud problems. Yet, my girlfriend recently did with her American Express card ...


----------



## RiffWraith (Nov 18, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE!! - It's A Big Day For BML Brass - 'PHALANX'*

Maybe this is better off in another thread of it's own, but I am not understanding why the banks keep blocking these attempts. I mean, it's not like it's an astronomical amount of money.... do the banks give you a valid reason when you call? Is it possible that there is something about the way SF's payment system is set up that it causes certain banks to throw up a red flag?


----------



## Simsy (Nov 18, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE!! - It's A Big Day For BML Brass - 'PHALANX'*

Yeah, think we should maybe set up a separate thread to discuss this and not take away from this amazing library! It sounds wonderful guys! I actually thought you might have sneaked these into the Albion IV. Now I can't wait to see what is in that library too.

All I was waiting for from Spitfire was these, a nice piano and a choir! 1 down 2 to go!!


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 18, 2014)

You guys are intents on bankrupting us with your damned fine sounding products. We'll know where my extra $$$ is going later this week...


----------



## eidrahmusic (Nov 18, 2014)

Sound awesome! I was waiting for Additional Flutes to come out and then get the Mural Bundle so I could catch up on all the Volume 1s! Now there's three more libraries which I assume will be added to the Brass bundle etc once intro prices finish?.

Also agree with Simsy on the piano, definitely the missing ingredient in the Spitfire pie! Always been curious about the Gary Barlow interview and if that had a hidden agenda or not....


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Nov 18, 2014)

Instant purchase. Thanks guys. Been waiting for this. Looking forward to downloading it.


----------



## Dspec1 (Nov 18, 2014)

My credit card company blocks every transaction until I contact them they call over to fraud prevention and release the block. It takes a bit of time, but I actually aporeciate an extra layer of security. Buying overseas looks like this sometimes...Imagine how many impulse purchases arevstopped due to this process, so This isn't necessarily good for Spitfire. They are doing the right thing I M O


----------



## Dspec1 (Nov 18, 2014)

...and now on the phone with my cc company!


----------



## Greg (Nov 18, 2014)

Just getting my hands on it and I am so impressed! The performance palette patch is suuuch an awesome tool. Another happy customer, cheers!


----------



## Zhao Shen (Nov 18, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE!! - It's A Big Day For BML Brass - 'PHALANX'*

YESSS!! The BML collection is becoming the be-all orchestral series! Can't wait to get my hands all over them!


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Nov 18, 2014)

Really nice work guys. Beautiful, epic sound and a wonderful addition to the BML Horns library.

Can we get a BML Euphonium next year? Please?


----------



## The Darris (Nov 18, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE!! - It's A Big Day For BML Brass - 'PHALANX'*



RiffWraith @ Tue Nov 18 said:


> Maybe this is better off in another thread of it's own, but I am not understanding why the banks keep blocking these attempts. I mean, it's not like it's an astronomical amount of money.... do the banks give you a valid reason when you call? Is it possible that there is something about the way SF's payment system is set up that it causes certain banks to throw up a red flag?



For me, I am screwed. My bank has done what it can. Because verified by visa rejects my payment immediately for fraud, it doesn't even show up on SF's system that I've tried to purchase a product. However, my banks see's it, calls me, I confirm, but the payment never gets processed due to the verified by visa system rejecting it. It is a very weird situation. 

The only thing I can do is open an account with a bank that doesn't have that issue but that is a waste of time and money (so to speak) as there it can be hit or miss on the bank and who they work with as far as card distributors go.


----------



## Revenant (Nov 18, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE!! - It's A Big Day For BML Brass - 'PHALANX'*



Simsy @ Tue 18 Nov said:


> Yeah, think we should maybe set up a separate thread to discuss this and not take away from this amazing library! It sounds wonderful guys! I actually thought you might have sneaked these into the Albion IV. Now I can't wait to see what is in that library too.
> 
> All I was waiting for from Spitfire was these, a nice piano and a choir! 1 down 2 to go!!



They've aready made a nice piano, at least in my book - check out the beatuiful Felt Piano.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 19, 2014)

Brilliant!


----------



## Carles (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE!! - It's A Big Day For BML Brass - 'PHALANX'*

You made it again, -that- magic sound so fabulous to my ears.
It's been a pleasure watching the walkthrough. Another very fine release, I find.

Congrats guys!


----------



## tokatila (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE!! - It's A Big Day For BML Brass - 'PHALANX'*



Revenant @ Wed Nov 19 said:


> Simsy @ Tue 18 Nov said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, think we should maybe set up a separate thread to discuss this and not take away from this amazing library! It sounds wonderful guys! I actually thought you might have sneaked these into the Albion IV. Now I can't wait to see what is in that library too.
> ...



It has a very nice sound indeed but it's not recorded in the same hall as Bml range. Orchestral grand piano is.


----------



## Graham Keitch (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE!! - It's A Big Day For BML Brass - 'PHALANX'*

Sounds great! Didn't think I'd need these - but maybe I do!


----------



## blougui (Nov 19, 2014)

dahnielson @ Tue Nov 18 said:


> Walid F. @ Tue Nov 18 said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, Paul, what do you mean with "corale" sound? :D I heard you say that adjective for Iceni brass as well.
> ...



What is SATB please ?


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Nov 19, 2014)

blougui @ Wed Nov 19 said:


> What is SATB please ?



I think that is Soprano Alto Tenor Bass


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 19, 2014)

blougui @ 19th November 2014 said:


> dahnielson @ Tue Nov 18 said:
> 
> 
> > Walid F. @ Tue Nov 18 said:
> ...


I'm assuming he used the abbreviation for soprano, alto, tenor and bass.


----------



## jonathanwright (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE!! - It's A Big Day For BML Brass - 'PHALANX'*

Is anyone else having issues with slightly fruity tuning?

I trying to work it into a track I've been composing with Mural and it's really quite noticeably 'off' at times. D5 in particular keeps jumping out at me.


----------



## matolen (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE!! - It's A Big Day For BML Brass - 'PHALANX'*

1) Sounds amazing!

2) Was a solo trombone ever made? I'm losing track with all these great releases

3) This sounds amazing!


----------



## Matt Hawken (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE!! - It's A Big Day For BML Brass - 'PHALANX'*

Spitfire Audio - stimulating the UK economy like no one else! Good work, chaps!


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE!! - It's A Big Day For BML Brass - 'PHALANX'*



jonathanwright @ Wed Nov 19 said:


> Is anyone else having issues with slightly fruity tuning?
> 
> I trying to work it into a track I've been composing with Mural and it's really quite noticeably 'off' at times. D5 in particular keeps jumping out at me.



Welcome to the wonderful world of realistic brass players/playing!


----------



## dahnielson (Nov 19, 2014)

Katzenjammer @ Wed Nov 19 said:


> blougui @ 19th November 2014 said:
> 
> 
> > dahnielson @ Tue Nov 18 said:
> ...



Yes, that's correct. It's also the classic musical theory basis for four-part writing, even tough you are not writing for human voices.


----------



## dahnielson (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE!! - It's A Big Day For BML Brass - 'PHALANX'*



dcoscina @ Wed Nov 19 said:


> jonathanwright @ Wed Nov 19 said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone else having issues with slightly fruity tuning?
> ...



I believe that's what the Cog is for, to tweak them away if you don't like them. :D


----------



## british_bpm (Nov 19, 2014)

...and here's another seminal demo by Andy Blaney where the horns are concerned Andy has only used the performance or legato patch and fanfare patches.

*Sedition* by Andy Blaney
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/BML_Horn_Phalanx/Sedition-AB.mp3[/mp3]

Non-Flash:
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/BML_Horn_Phalanx/Sedition-AB.mp3

Best.

C.


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 19, 2014)

Very good!


----------



## blougui (Nov 20, 2014)

The man has done it again.
Astonishing.


----------



## blougui (Nov 20, 2014)

SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. @ Wed Nov 19 said:


> blougui @ Wed Nov 19 said:
> 
> 
> > What is SATB please ?
> ...



Thank you and Katzenjammer too !


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 20, 2014)

Andy's demo is as usual amazing. Glad I took the plunge.


----------



## Synesthesia (Nov 20, 2014)

Belated response!!

My 'chorale' thing... its probably a quirk left over from being a cathedral chorister where SATB / Choral = Chorale mainly because of the extreme amount of my young days dedicated to mastering Bach in one form or another (voice, motets, organ, etc)..


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 20, 2014)

DL the Main Mics. WOW!! The legato on these horns is WICKED. I'm loving how responsive they are to fast passages. 

Thanks Spitfire for another superb gem! And thanks for the intro discount. The Canadian Dollar took a nose dive recently so the $$$ off were much appreciated by moi.


----------



## eschroder (Nov 20, 2014)

The official demo was in incredible. I look forward to hearing what others come up with.


----------



## handz (Nov 21, 2014)

This one sounds totally amazing and to my surprise, great pricing too, thanx Spitfire o=<


----------



## blougui (Nov 21, 2014)

Just a question, as I might havec missed something :
is there double, triple and quad tongue arts, as mentionned but not demoed/visible yet on the stanza on the walkthrough ?

- Erik


----------



## Casey Edwards (Nov 21, 2014)

blougui @ Fri Nov 21 said:


> Just a question, as I might havec missed something :
> is there double, triple and quad tongue arts, as mentionned but not demoed/visible yet on the stanza on the walkthrough ?
> 
> - Erik



Erik, they have all their info listed on the website for every product, including articulation lists. Just visit here "http://www.spitfireaudio.com/horn-phalanx" and click the "Delving Deeper" tab to see the list.


----------



## Enyak (Nov 21, 2014)

Looks good.

One omission I would have liked to see in the video demo: Legato at mezzopiano dynamics. Typically this can be a bit hairy when trying to blend the transition samples together with the sustains.


----------



## stonzthro (Nov 21, 2014)

Great demo! And those trumpets sound fantastic! Where are they from?


----------



## Andy B (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks for the comments on the demo - I just wanted to point out that all of the horn parts were played in by hand using only two patches (Legato performance & Fanfare) and not stitched together from separate arts. 



stonzthro @ Fri Nov 21 said:


> Great demo! And those trumpets sound fantastic! Where are they from?



Thanks - they're the Fanfare patch from BML Trumpet Corps - again all played in.

Andy.


----------



## FriFlo (Nov 22, 2014)

I just downloaded the main mics and fiddled around with them a little. Amazing sound! I just wanted to ask for some odd things in there: in the triple tongues on F#3/G3 and D4/D#4 I get half tone clusters instead of only one note. On G# 4 / A 4 I get the first note a half step lower than the intended pitch. That doesn't sound like a scripting mistake, rather like it is in the recording. Are these fully intended following the spitfire philosophy, that everything needs to be organic and natural little mistakes make everything come to live? Note, that I am trying to see this as positive, as I can! :mrgreen:


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 22, 2014)

Andy B @ Sat Nov 22 said:


> Thanks - they're the Fanfare patch from BML Trumpet Corps - again all played in.


So do the Trumpets (and rest of brass) have the Fanfare patch?


----------



## WillMah Gold (Nov 22, 2014)

Andy: Demo sounds stellar! 
Are all used sounds/instruments from Spitfire? 
Amazing!


----------



## Per K (Nov 22, 2014)

Just me trying some things


----------



## Andy B (Nov 24, 2014)

jamwerks @ Sat Nov 22 said:


> Andy B @ Sat Nov 22 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks - they're the Fanfare patch from BML Trumpet Corps - again all played in.
> ...



Yes, both the trumpets and the Phalanx horns have the fanfare patch. We're now looking to create the same patch for all brass including an update for the already released BML horns a2 and trombones.

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 24, 2014)

Andy B @ Mon Nov 24 said:


> Yes, both the trumpets and the Phalanx horns have the fanfare patch. We're now looking to create the same patch for all brass including an update for the already released BML horns a2 and trombones.


Thanks for the info. I've been really missing these capabilities in the other horns and low brass (Tuba especially). Judging by the video, the Franfare thing seem to work quite nicely and cover the needed territory. :D


----------



## DDK (Nov 25, 2014)

Anyone ave any user demos to share?


----------



## Per K (Nov 26, 2014)

Mainly using the stacc samples. I doubled the horns with Cinebrass trumpets + some brass fx from OE2


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Apr 2, 2015)

A bit late to the party...but i must comment on this fab release by Spitfire...and how much the legato programming has improved for this release...., just brilliant  

Seamless, smooth, intricate and detailed..., no messy transitions, bumpy releases and other artifacts we have come to know so well from wet legato..., none of this, at all.

In my opinion, the best wet legato instrument ever released by Spitfire.
If this is what the future holds for the entire BML range...wow. 
I do hope it is possible to apply this programming concept to the existing range..., but in any event...a congrats on this fab sounding release...truly love it


----------



## tokatila (Apr 8, 2015)

Hey, I know you usually skip these kind of questions, but are there still plans to release BML Trumpets on first half of 2015 (or trombones)?

Pretty plz. Spitfire Team.


----------

